
Frustration and failure fuel Dyson's success - steveridout
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130312-failure-is-the-best-medicine/1
======
splatzone
Here's a mirror for anyone in the UK:

[http://www.bbc.com.nyud.net/future/story/20130312-failure-
is...](http://www.bbc.com.nyud.net/future/story/20130312-failure-is-the-best-
medicine/1)

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
That's blocked for me...

------
speeder
It is interesting to see how much his description of invention also resemble
game design.

People rarely understand why the really good games frequently miss deadlines,
take lots of work and rarely end as the original vision planned, it is because
bleeding edge game design is also a research effort, prototypes and tests,
specially because we don't have yet sufficient psychology theoretical
information to always predict player behavior, most of the best game design
inventions were more a discovery than a real invention.

Like asteroids wrap around, street fighter II combos made with animation bugs,
sim city disaster tool because players after a while on the prototype started
to happily bulldoze the city to watch the chaos, and so on...

------
michaelbuddy
Ok, I gotta say it. The Airblade hand dryer is a knock off and it's been all
over Japan by other brands many years before. I've seen Toto and Panasonic
versions. Good for him he made it into a product but it is NOT an invention of
his. I've used his and the originals and his does not improve on anything
either.

~~~
thedrbrian
Neither are the vacuum cleaners, vortex separators have been used for years in
large industry. His great idea that one could shrink them down to work in the
home.

------
awjr
So I'm in the UK. I pay their licence fee and yet I get this: "We're sorry but
this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our international
service and is not funded by the licence fee."

I'd love to find the article on the normal BBC site but no luck.

~~~
steveridout
Wow, living in Spain at the moment I often get the problem where videos aren't
viewable outside the UK, but I didn't realise the opposite problem could
exist!

------
paulyg
As a mechanical engineer I 100% agree with his POV.

